# Vinyl siding light fixture mount



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Are there any vinyl siding fixture mounts that don't require you to install them prior to vinyl siding going on(or without having to remove the siding)?

I installed a fixture for a neighbor who cut a really oversized jagged hole in the siding. I also had to use a box extender to accommodate the amount of wires he wanted to run through this fixture far from water proof. The box sticks out 1 inch which is perfect for most of the "J" blocks but I've already spent enough time helping and I don't want to start pulling his siding off next.


----------



## Plumbvoltage (Dec 2, 2008)

Check out these they work pretty good

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...white&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Looks pretty close to what I need. The only issue may be the position of the laps. What if none of them line up with the blocks? Any tips/suggestions for that?


----------



## Grimlock (Nov 17, 2009)

Fill laps with silicone?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

u could also try www.*midamerica*components.com for what your looking for


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Plumbvoltage said:


> Check out these they work pretty good
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?keyword=surface%2Bblock%2Bwhite&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


 Plumb came up with a great find in "Mounting Blocks" from Builders Edge
HD only has a few of the blocks

The 'Builders Edge' catalog has three pages of mounting blocks for everything from meters to doorbells. Contact the source to get one that is not on the HD Site.

One of the blocks on P29 of the catalog may used to dress up the first fixture.
http://www.buildersedge.com/pdf/Pro Catalog.pdf
 
The attached pic is from P28 of the catalog.
.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

The siding is dutch style and the light fixture does not line up with any of these mounting surfaces according to the measurements. Looks like my only option is to remove the siding and install one from scratch at this point....


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

buletbob said:


> u could also try www.*midamerica*components.com for what your looking for


BB, Those Blocks you referenced from Mid-America also look good:
http://www.midamericacomponents.com/_homeowner/blocks_vents/standard.php
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

n0c7 said:


> The siding is dutch style and the light fixture does not line up with any of these mounting surfaces according to the measurements. Looks like my only option is to remove the siding and install one from scratch at this point....


 This is a pic from the Mid-America Site showing an installation using a mounting block. Does this help any?
.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I always made my own because I didn't know what these were called and the round trip to get them is almost the same time as making them.
Just stack some Masonite wedges to fit the siding and fasten to a 1x block of wood with beveled edges. Prime, and caulk on all sides except the bottom.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. In this case, I had to give in and do what I didn't want to - remove the siding and do it from scratch. Turned out great. 

Good to know that there are so many varieties of boxes out there, unfortunately the ones that can be installed after siding goes up seem to require that you place them at a precise measurement defined by the laps of the siding.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

For future reference checkout the WP mounting boxes available from Arlington. aifittings.com

No need to line up with the laps or remove siding. They also have the box built in unlike the others in the links provide that still require a box to be cut-in.

Here is one from Arlington http://www.arlcatalog.com/Siding/Siding Box Kits large.htm


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Jim Port said:


> For future reference checkout the WP mounting boxes available from Arlington. aifittings.com
> 
> No need to line up with the laps or remove siding. They also have the box built in unlike the others in the links provide that still require a box to be cut-in.
> 
> Here is one from Arlington http://www.arlcatalog.com/Siding/Siding%20Box%20Kits%20large.htm


Oooo, those look nice. Thanks, I'll keep them in mind for the next time!


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

So what would go behind those blocks? What would the light get mounted to?


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

The light would get mounted to the box in those "other" blocks.

If this is a new installation, check out these:

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/arlington-industries-12-1-2-in-x-11-1-4-in-pvc-mounting-block-kit-8141-1.html#.UPcH5R1WJNE

You mount the block to the siding and then the fixture mounts to the block. No box needed.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The size listed by home depot is incorrect.
With a 4 inch center hole, that product is about 6x6.


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

AandPDan said:


> The light would get mounted to the box in those "other" blocks.
> 
> If this is a new installation, check out these:
> 
> ...


Cannot do it that way because of the type of siding I have.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

What siding do you have?


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> What siding do you have?


It's beaded siding, as far as I was told and can tell. MY contractor is (unavailable) to tell me more.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the Arlington mounts Jim recommended.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The Arlington boxes work with a wide variety of siding types.


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

Jim, I don't doubt that, but Home Depot, Lowe's or the local siding/roofing supplies don't carry anything that would fit beaded siding that would go on after the siding is already up. If you can find a specific Arlington Box that goes with Beaded Siding, I'm all ears.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Look in the link above. The flanges can be removed if you need to retrofit.


----------

